# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  कार्डियो एक्सरसाइज, जो कर दें पेट की चर्बी कम

## Krishna

लड़का हो या लड़की फ्लैट स्टमक की चाहत हर व्यक्ति को होती है। और हो भी क्यों न, फ्लेट बेली न सिर्फ सुंदरता में चार चांद लगाती है, बल्कि आपकी फेवरेट पुरानी जींस और कुर्ते भी इस पर फिट आते हैं। लेकिन आप परेशान हैं कि पेट की चर्बी को कम कैसे करें, तो अब आपको और परेशान होने की कोई ज़रूरत नहीं। कुछ ऐसी कमाल की कार्डियो एक्सरसाइज़ हैं जिन्हें नियमित कर आप, फ्सेट और खूबसूरत कमर पा सकती हैं।

----------


## Krishna

स्वास्थ्य हो या सुंदरता मोटापा हर लिहाज से बुरा होता है। अगर पेट पर ज्यादा चर्बी है तो ये जान लें कि आज हम पेट की चर्बी घटाना कोई मुश्किल काम नहीं है बशर्ते आप सही खान-पान और रेगुलर एक्सरसाइज़ पर ध्यान दें। कार्डियो एक्सरसाइज करके पेट की चर्बी को आधे से भी कम किया जा सकता है। लेकिन इसके लिए पेट की मसल्स को मजबूत करना भी जरूरी होता है। हाल ही में एक अध्ययन से भी पता चला है कि ऐब्स के लिए साइकलिंग एक्सरसाइज नंबर वन पर है। शोध यह भी बताते हैं कि जमकर कार्डियो ट्रेनिंग करने से अच्छी फीजीक के साथ पेट का फैट भी तेजी से कम होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*नियमित वॉक या जोगिंग*सुबह-सुबह नियमित रूप से सैर करने से 25 प्रतिशत तक कैलोरीज बर्न होती हैं। एक सर्वे के मुताबिक एक्सरसाइज करने से भी इतनी ही कैलोरीज एक सप्ताह में बर्न होती है। वे लोग जो जोगिंग या एक्सरसाइज करते हैं उनकी पेट की चर्बी तीन महीने में बीस प्रतिशत तक कम होती है। पेट जल्दी कम करना है तो रोज 25 से 30 मिनट के लिए वॉक व जोगिंग करें। लगातार गति को तेज न रख सकें तो बीच में थोड़ा ब्रेक लें और फिर बाकी समय को पूरा करें। थोड़ी देर तेजी से चलें और फिर स्पीड कम कर लें। जितना तेजी से वॉक कर स कते हैं, करें। ट्रेडमील पर भी आप ऐसा ही कर सकते हैं। आप वॉक करते समय आईपॉड से धीमी आवाज में संगीत भी सुन सकते हैं, इससे आपको गति और साहस मिलते हैं। हर अगले गाने के साथ कदमों की रफ्तार बढ़ाते जाएं। एक बार आदत हो जाने के बाद आप खुद एक भी दिन वॉक करे बिना रह नहीं पाएंगे।

----------


## Krishna

*बॉल एक्सरसाइज*एक्सरसाइज बॉल देखने में थोड़ी फनी लगती है, और उतना ही इस पर एक्सरसाइज करने वाले लोग। लेकिन यह बड़े काम की चीज है। यह एक्सरसाइज बेली को कम करने में बहुत मददगार होती है। इसे करने के लिए जमीन पर पीठ के बल पर सीधा लेट जाए। अब एक्सरसाइज वाली बॉल को हाथों में लेकर अपने दोनों पैरों को ऊपर उठाएं। इसके बाद अपने हाथों की बॉल को अपने पैरों में पकड़ाएं और फिर पैरों को नीचे ले जाकर दुबारा बॉल को लेकर ऊपर आएं। इसी प्रकार पैरों से जो बॉल उठाई गई है उसे दुबारा हाथों में पकाड़ाएं। इस प्रक्रिया को लगातार 12 से 15 बार करें।

----------


## Krishna

*क्लासिक एक्सरसाइज*पेट की मसल्स को टोन करने के लिए स्टेबिलिटी बॉल एक्सरसाइज करें। इसे करने के लिए बॉल पर कमर के ऊपर वाले भाग को टिका लें। हाथ और कोहनी से टिके रहने के लिए सपोर्ट बनाए रखें। अब पैर की अंगुलियों को थोड़ा खींचे और कमर से नीचे वाले भाग को जमीन की तरफ ले जाएं। शरीर को को इस आकार में लाएं कि शरीर सिर से लेकर एड़ी तक लाइन में आ जाए। इस स्थिति में तीस से साठ सेकंड तक बनी रहें। अब इस एक्सरसाइज को दायीं और बाई तरफ भी दोहराएं।

----------


## Krishna

.................................

----------


## Krishna

*क्रंच एक्सरसाइज*फ्लेट बेली के लिए क्रंच भी कमाल की एक्सरसाइज होती है। लेकिन इसे सबसे बाद में करें। सबसे पहले अपनी डाइट पर ध्यान दें इसके बाद कार्डियो, मसल्स बिल्डिंग और उसके बाद एब्स एक्सरसाइज। इस क्रम को अपनाकर आसानी से पेट की चर्बी को कम किया जा सकता है। लेकिन इसके साथ आपको कार्डियो एक्सरसाइज ज़रूर करनी चाहिये। साथ ही ज्यादातर जिम में कैप्टन्स चेयर होती है। इसका इस्तेमाल करें। रोज 12-16 रिपीटेशन के 1-3 सेट करें। बहुत जल्द असर नजर आने लगेगा।

----------


## Krishna

*खान-पान का संतुलन और पूरी नींद*पेट की चर्बी को सिर्फ एक्सरसाइज से ही कम नहीं किया जा सकता। यदि आप खूब जंकफूड खाते हैं या फिर आपको तला खाना बहुत पसंद है तो जनाब अगर आपको पेट कम करना है तो अब इनसे परहेज करना शुरू कर दें। खाने में खासतौर पर सामान्य आटे के बजाय जौ और चने के आटे को मिलाकर चपाती खांए। रोजाना कुछ भी बादाम खाएं। शोध बताते हैं कि रोजाना बादाम खाने से कमर 24 सप्ताह में लगभग साढ़े छह इंच तक कम हो सकती है। साछ ही दिनभर में कम से कम 2000 कैलोरी जरूर ले। इसके साथ पूरी नींद लेना भी जरूरी होता है। सोने के मामले में लापरवाही से तनाव पैदा करने में  सहायक हार्मोन्स अधिक बनते हैं और पेट पर चर्बी भी बढ़ती है। रात में 6 से 7 घंटे सोने वाले लोगों में पेट की चर्बी कम होती है। इससे ज्यादा या कम नींद लेने वाले लोगों में अक्सर तोंद की समस्या ज्यादा देखी जाती है।

----------

